# Where are they?



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

Can anyone help with where the Tarpon are/have been lately out of San Luis Pass?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Don't mean to me a smart arss... but I doubt you'll get an answer on this board to a question like that and even if you did, it would likely be a day late and more than a dollar short... You've got to put the time in on any given day.......


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tarpon*

I will make it easy for you, covered 250 miles Sat and Sun and did not see a single fish. Save your gas and pray for the wind to go away. Like Scott said that is about as good a report you will see here, I was being generous....









Gater


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I saw some rolling*

Out by the gas wells in 40' of water:wink:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If we told you they'd be gone in a few hours, anyway.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

lilsamo said:


> Can anyone help with where the Tarpon are/have been lately out of San Luis Pass?


It's a long run out of San Luis Pass but if you go here, I GUARANTEE you will see plenty of tarpon....

24Â°52'59.01"N
80Â°41'25.54"W


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Must be a good ways south of Tampa....


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Brian Castille said:


> It's a long run out of San Luis Pass but if you go here, I GUARANTEE you will see plenty of tarpon....
> 
> 24Â°52'59.01"N
> 80Â°41'25.54"W


Islamorada...good choice!! LOL


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

landlockid said:


> Islamorada...good choice!! LOL


Yep, Robbie's to be exact:

http://www.robbies.com/videos.htm


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Friday covered 102 miles total (on gps trip)from end of **** to San Luis, shallow, deep you name it. finally found a few around 2 o'clock. stayed with them for a couple hours but no takers and they were on the move migrating. bait was down, not on surface so was a tough deal but no one said it was going to be easy. just need to be persistent, find a school and hope they are feeding. that has been the biggest kicker is actually getting them to eat after they are located.


----------



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

Ya Robbie's , large numbers, mixed sizes but keep your hand clear, glasses, cell phone , all are in grave danger, or just have a beer and watch (I did see a kid go in for his car keys)


----------

